# Wired Cosmological kinks? Help.



## Logos&Eidos (Aug 19, 2014)

This is something of an out growth from this threads.

A cosmological question that I had,can a solar system have smaller satilite systems, was answered thanks to the support of poster like you!

A support that i must avail my self of once more.

You see my cosmology is rather strange. space is not a vacuum it's filled with an ether that could be consider a quasi metallic dust. Aside from looking cool this ether justifies many of the tropes come space-opera. The ether conducts sound waves  giving us sound in space. The ether both has a tremendous amount of friction and severely scrambles electromagnetic waves. This forces ships to fight in close range and at slow speed; long range communication active detection, particle and laser weapons, light-second range  battles between ship trying to out maneuver and snipe at each other all gone.  Stranger still is that stars do not exist, for what ever reason stellar scale nuclear fusion is simply not a natural occurring phenomenon.  The heat light and the building blocks of life come from Helions, beneath the skein of the cosmos there is a stormy sea of exotic energy and matter. When the currents intersect just right they erupt into this dimension; the closet real-world analog would be a white-hole. 

I needed something for planets to form around and orbit in the absence of stars so I introduced a very dense substance,let's call it Mordium, it's a literal dark-matter mostly encountered in the form of a material best described as liquid obsidian.  Mordiumd can form into,for want of a better term, liquid-giants with the mass of stars. And regular planets orbit them.


Now that the set up is out of the way on to my actual question. How do I address or solve the issue of prolonged periods of darkness.  When I invoked "the POWER OF LOGIC" I realized that all the worlds in orbit around a Mordiumd would spend part of their year in darkness for as a planet orbited it would be blocked from the light of the Helion. My problem is that I wanted three planetary systems in orbit, largest to smallest. Would the larger systems eclipse their smaller satellites and if so how long would the eclipse last; how long would it take one system to orbit another?


----------

